# PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Juni 2010)

*PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]


----------



## jobo (16. Juni 2010)

*PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Der neue Shop ist viel besser, wenn man sich erstmal zurechtgefunden hat, ist er übersichtilicher als der alte! 

Ich finde es auch gut, dass man endlich Beschreibungen zu den Prämien lesen kann!


----------



## Atosch (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Bringt aber nichts wenn der Service nicht stimmt siehe:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/97112-neuer-abo-service.html

Außerdem finde ich die Prämien immernoch nicht gut im Vergleich zu vor einem Jahr.


----------



## Eiche (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*



Atosch schrieb:


> Bringt aber nichts wenn der Service nicht stimmt siehe:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/97112-neuer-abo-service.html
> 
> Außerdem finde ich die Prämien immernoch nicht gut im Vergleich zu vor einem Jahr.


bei mir das gleiche http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/97112-neuer-abo-service.html#post1920039


----------



## aemkeisdna (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

wie ist das eig. mit dem betrag von z.b 80.- für ein abo....
muss man dieses zum beginn des abos bezahlen oder werden monatlich die magazinpreise abgezogen?
Hab zwar schon viel durchforstet aber nix gefunden 

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ne PM schreibt


----------



## Atosch (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Abos werden immer auf einmal zu Beginn abgebucht.


----------



## Eiche (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*



Atosch schrieb:


> Abos werden immer auf einmal zu Beginn abgebucht.


  ahh nein erst nach 3monaten bei bankeinzug dannach läuft es 12monate (ist 100% richtig formuliert 15monate laufzeit bei bankeinzug)


----------



## abo@computec.de (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*



aemkeisdna schrieb:


> wie ist das eig. mit dem betrag von z.b 80.- für ein abo....
> muss man dieses zum beginn des abos bezahlen oder werden monatlich die magazinpreise abgezogen?
> Hab zwar schon viel durchforstet aber nix gefunden
> 
> Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ne PM schreibt




Hallo aemkeisdna,
Ein Abo wird immer im Voraus bezahlt - (z.b. 80 Euro) und bezieht sich auf X-Menge an Ausgaben  die geliefert werden. (z.b. 12 Ausgaben bei einem Monatstitel in einem Jahresabo).
Einfach ausgedrückt: Ein Abonnent hat sozusagen ein Kundenkonto auf dem der Betrag aufgeladen wird und monatlich (bei Monatstiteln) der Abo-Vorzugspreis (1/12 von 80 = 6,666) davon abgezogen wird.

Bei vielen Aboangeboten von computec hat man zusätzlich noch die Möglichkeit, bei Bankeinzug 2 Ausgaben kostenlos zu bekommen. 
Hier ist es dann wie folgt:
Sie erhalten die Aborechnung, zahlen diese und erhalten zuerst 2 Ausgaben kostenlos, danach wird von Ihrem Kundenkonto monatlich wieder abgezogen.

Ich hoffe, wir konnten Ihre Frage beantworten - sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben bzw. spezielle Fragen zu Ihrem Abo haben, wenden Sie sich gerne direkt an unseren Aboservice 
computec@dpv.de

schönen Gruß
Abo Computec


----------



## Eiche (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

nur noch 2 habt ihr das auch gekürzt


----------



## Atosch (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Is ja klar schlechtere Prämien schlechterer Service und weniger fürs Geld.

Das is ne klasse Einstellung


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Ich frag mich, wieso es keinen Fan Artikel Shop gibt? 
T-Shirts, Becher, Maus Pads, bedruckte Mäuse, Bedruckte Gehäuse, Socken (), Unterwäsche ()....


----------



## Atosch (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

gibt es doch Shirts und Gadgets für Geeks, Gamer, Nerds, Netzpolitiker, Filmfreaks und Fantasyfreunde


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Ich rede von PCGH und nicht von irgendwelchem Zeugs.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, wieso es keinen Fan Artikel Shop gibt?
> T-Shirts, Becher, Maus Pads, bedruckte Mäuse, Bedruckte Gehäuse, Socken (), Unterwäsche ()....



Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.

PCGH-Shirts gibts aber bei 3Dsupply.

Merch & Clanwear - Merchandise-Shirts und Clanwear unserer Freunde!


----------



## Shi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Wie wärs mit sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## samuel-0815 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Die Abo-Prämien waren aber auch schon mal besser...
Mit einem Scythe Mugen 2 zum 1-Jahresabo wäre ich dabei.
Kommt das 2-Jahresabo wieder?


----------



## Raeven (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Also Übersicht ist OK, aber die Prämien sind wohl noch nicht alle da. Bei der Schwesterzeitschrift (PC Games ) siehts besser aus. Warum nicht ein Spiele- Gutschein als Prämie ??  Bei PC Games gibts doch auch Hardware als Prämie.


----------



## xeonking (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Ich hab mir das gerade mal angesehen,die Prämien sind so lala,könnte besser sein. Dann hab ich mir mal diese Mini-Abo angesehen das über 3 Auflagen verfügt. Kann es sein das sich dieses Mini-Abo selber verlängert wenn ich es nicht selber kündige?verlängert sich das dann zu einem 1Jahres Abo?


MFG XeonKing©!!!


----------



## abo@computec.de (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*



xeonking schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das gerade mal angesehen,die Prämien sind so lala,könnte besser sein. Dann hab ich mir mal diese Mini-Abo angesehen das über 3 Auflagen verfügt. Kann es sein das sich dieses Mini-Abo selber verlängert wenn ich es nicht selber kündige?verlängert sich das dann zu einem 1Jahres Abo?
> 
> 
> MFG XeonKing©!!!



Hallo XeonKing

Zu der Frage, ob sich das Mini-Abo selber verlängert:

In jeder Aktion stehen unten nochmals die Abobedingungen - diese sind Bestandteil des Abovertrags
Beispiel vom PCGH DVD-Miniabo:

_Ja, ich möchte das PC GAMES HARDWARE DVD Miniabo für 10,50 Euro. 
Das Miniabo beinhaltet 3 Ausgaben plus Extra.
Ausland 10,50 Euro für 3 Ausgaben plus Extra
Österreich 10,50 Euro für 3 Ausgaben plus Extra.
Der neue Abonnent war in den letzen 12 Monaten nicht Abonnent von PC  GAMES HARDWARE.
Dieses Angebot gilt nur innerhalb Europas.
Prämienlieferung nur innerhalb Europa möglich!
Gefällt mir PC GAMES HARDWARE, so muß ich nichts weiter tun. 
Ich erhalte PC GAMES HARDWARE jeden Monat frei Haus - die Versandkosten  übernimmt der Verlag. 
Das Abo ( 60,00 Euro/12 Ausgaben; Ausland 72,00 Euro/12 Ausgaben;  Österreich 67,20 Euro/12 Ausgaben) kann ich jederzeit kündigen, Geld für  schon gezahlte, aber nicht gelieferte Ausgaben erhalte ich zurück. 
Gefällt mir das gewünschte Heft wider Erwarten nicht, so gebe ich dem  Verlag innerhalb von 8 Tagen nach Erhalt der zweiten Ausgabe kurz  schriftlich Bescheid. Postkarte genügt. Das Abo beginnt mit der  nächsterreichbaren Ausgabe, eine genaue Information dazu erhalten Sie in  einer E-Mail-Bestätigung._

Ich hoffe, es konnte Ihre Frage damit beantwortet werden.
Gruß
Abo Service Computec


----------



## abo@computec.de (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*



Raeven schrieb:


> Also Übersicht ist OK, aber die Prämien sind wohl noch nicht alle da. Bei der Schwesterzeitschrift (PC Games ) siehts besser aus. Warum nicht ein Spiele- Gutschein als Prämie ??  Bei PC Games gibts doch auch Hardware als Prämie.



Welche Spiele wären denn besonders gewünscht?
Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## abo@computec.de (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*



samuel-0815 schrieb:


> Die Abo-Prämien waren aber auch schon mal besser...
> Mit einem Scythe Mugen 2 zum 1-Jahresabo wäre ich dabei.
> Kommt das 2-Jahresabo wieder?



Hallo,
2-Jahresabo von PCGH DVD:
https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/abo-pc-games-hardware-dvd/2-jahres-mega-pramienabo.html

2-Jahresabo von PCGH Premium:
https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/abo-pc-games-hardware-premium/2-jahres-mega-pramienabo.html

schönen Gruß


----------



## Atosch (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*



abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 2-Jahresabo von PCGH DVD:
> https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/abo-pc-games-hardware-dvd/2-jahres-mega-pramienabo.html
> 
> ...


Sag ich ja nur begrenzte Auswahl und die nicht mal toll.
Man sollte denken für doppelt so lange Bindung bekommt man eine doppelt so wertvolle Prämie.


----------



## Raeven (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*



abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Welche Spiele wären denn besonders gewünscht?
> Gruß
> Abo-Service Computec




Natürlich aktuelle Titel oder ein Einkaufsgutschein für kommende Spiele. Meines Wissens nach gabs sowas schon mal.


----------



## jobo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Der Shop ist gut, aber die Prämien nicht. 
Viele sind verschwunden oder nur noch in teureren Abos zu finden.
Ich fände z.b. ne gute Maus im Jahreabo gut.


----------



## Captain Future (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Ich fänd Freibier für jede Tankfüllung auch klasse.

Welcome to the real world, Neo. 
Die Wirtschaftskrise fordert ihre Opfer, go thank your broker.


----------



## Silverlake (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Kann man sich auch ein 1Jahres-Abo mit dem SpeedLink Medusa NX 5.1 per Post bestellen oder muss ich im Internet bestellen? O.o

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## ooomarco (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Ich habe vor mehr als einen Monat ein Miniabo bestellt und immer noch nicht meine Prämie (Netbook-Maus) bekommen! Bekommt man diese erst hinterher oder kriege ich die garnicht mehr, weil die seit neuem nicht mehr als Prämie verfügbar ist?


----------



## Silverlake (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Wäre nett, wenn jemand meine Frage schnell beantworten kann, weil ich gerne sofort abonnieren möchte.


----------



## Manny G. (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Schön,aber seit ich PCGH lese [Februar 2009] hab ich noch keine Ausgabe verpasst!


----------



## Raeven (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*



Silverlake schrieb:


> Kann man sich auch ein 1Jahres-Abo mit dem SpeedLink Medusa NX 5.1 per Post bestellen oder muss ich im Internet bestellen? O.o
> 
> Danke im Vorraus



Versuchs mal da.
https://shop.computec.de/kontakt


----------



## Atosch (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH startet neuen Abo-Shop: Jetzt auch mit Einzelheftbestellung der regulären PCGH [Anzeige]*

Ich würde z.b. Den MK13 oder Thermalright Spitfire als Prämie gut finden und dementsprechend dann auch wieder ein Abo abschließen.


----------

